# Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)



## marcus (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Boardies,

könntet ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben welche Rutenhalter sich für die Heckspiegelmontage am Schlauchi gut eignen?
Ich stelle mir da so vor die Ruten zum Schleppen in Position zu bringen und bei Fahrt die Ruten aufrecht zu stellen.

VG
MArcus


----------



## svenigehtangeln (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*

Hat da Binford nichts im Angebot?


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*

Moin Moin ... Vielleicht kann ich dir ja mit Bildern von meinem alten Gummiboot ein wenig weiter helfen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Lg Matze


----------



## marcus (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*



svenigehtangeln schrieb:


> Hat da Binford nichts im Angebot?



Doch, den Universal Rodholder 2000+!
der ist aber nur auf einer Panzerstahlplatte der "TIRPITZ" montierbar. Außerdem halte ich geschmiedete 30mm Nieten als Montagekit beim Schlauchboot irgendwie überdimensioniert.
#t


----------



## marcus (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*



celler schrieb:


> Moin Moin ... Vielleicht kann ich dir ja mit Bildern von meinem alten Gummiboot ein wenig weiter helfen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Matze,

sieht wirklich gut aus.
Sind die Eigenbau?


----------



## celler (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*

Ja, hab ich selber gebaut gehabt. Waren eigentlich auch an einam Stück, ich musste sie dann nur teilen da ich Probleme mit den ganzen anderen Schrauben am Heckspiegel hatte.


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Heckspiegel (Schlauchboot)*

Schau mal ins Bastelforum hier im Forum. Da habe ich mir Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl gebaut. Solche kann ich dir auch fertigen. Bei Interesse per Pn melden bitte.


----------

